# 69 Ram air cable routing



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

On the upper ram air cable, when it passes through the slot in the upper hood pan on it's way to the scoop door assembly, is it supposed to go between the foam seal and the underside of the hood, or between the bottom of the foam seal and the hood pan? Thank you


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Between the hood pan and the seal, according to this diagram. That's how I have it routed on my car also.

https://assets.hemmings.com/story_image/610689-1000-0.jpg?rev=2

Bear


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ugh. That should be interesting. Thank you


----------

